# JFK: What happened?



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Have we done this topic before? Are we allowed to or will it not last long? Just curious what some of you guys think. I’m about to turn 33 so this was way before my time. The topic has popped up twice in the last month or so on a different forum I visit and they get really interesting. I’m sure we’ll never know exactly what happened and even if a lot of the evidence wasn’t destroyed years ago and all released today people would still point out things that doesn’t make sense. So it’ll always be a conspiracy. Let’s hear your opinions....


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Oswald killed John F. Kennedy. That is it.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

George Bush the first


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I was on the Oswald train too but now there’s “eye witness” accounts of seeing him on the second floor of the book depository building and even outside right before the shots rang out.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search on the Net and you can get all the info you want. RIP JFK and may Oswald BURN in Hell!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It was what it was, Oswald shot JFK and the only reason “conspiracy “ was mentioned is so the media SOB’s would have something to talk about.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Maybe Giorgio Tsoukalos could weigh in on the possibility of alien involvment


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

just watched a program that said Joe Kennedy made an agreement with organized crime that JFK would not target them if they delivered the trade unions vote. After RFK was appointed AG of the US he targeted organized crime and JFK was killed in retribution, good theory even if total BS


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’m not trying to ruffle anyone’s feathers the situation just genuinely interests me. Like I said, I was originally of the belief it was Oswald. Spectators have claimed to smell gun powder down on the road just behind the limousine and the wind was blowing in that direction (towards where Oswald was supposedly in position). He supposedly made 3 or 4? Shots in just under 12 seconds. People claim the original 8x8 mm film was doctored to not show blood/whatever exiting Kennedy’s head from the rear as his head whipped backwards from the fatal shot. I can’t even imagine how crazy this scenario would’ve been for those of you that were around back then to witness it. I just can’t believe that if it was some big conspiracy that someone wouldn’t have leaked something by now.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Some would like you to believe he, along with Janis Joplin, James Marshall Hendrix, And Elvis Presley are still alive and living on a private island in the Caribbean. “ People who stand for nothing will believe in anything”!!’


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The kennedys were the biggest of crooks. The old man got his money bootlegging. They were as dirty as they come. You play with fire, you get burnt. That’s what history has shown us in a roundabout way. Oswald wasn’t the lone assassin. That’s why Jack Ruby, a known man tied to the mob shot Oswald in front of all those witnesses. That was the biggest conspiracy of the century along with brother teddy committing murder. Those bumbling brothers couldn’t even get the Bay of Pigs Invasion to work 90 miles off our coast. After all this, teddy was to scared to run and John jr, we’ll you see what happened to him. Somebody didn’t want him to run either. That family invented the word conspiracy.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That family invented the word conspiracy.


Until Bill and Hillary came along


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Until Bill and Hillary came along


Man you got that right CCD!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Specwar said:


> Some would like you to believe he, along with Janis Joplin, James Marshall Hendrix, And Elvis Presley are still alive and living on a private island in the Caribbean. “ People who stand for nothing will believe in anything”!!’


why you got to leave out Evel Knievel?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

> book suppository


Book depositary. Big difference.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man you got that right CCD!


Man you got that right CCD
Man you got that right CCD


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Triple post!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> just watched a program that said Joe Kennedy made an agreement with organized crime that JFK would not target them if they delivered the trade unions vote. After RFK was appointed AG of the US he targeted organized crime and JFK was killed in retribution, good theory even if total BS


That’s is an interesting one. Unfortunately we will never know the truth. But I have to believe that Oswald wasn’t alone if he even had anything to do with it at all and was just the fall guy. Oswald was somewhat of a misfit, a radical misfit. He didn’t have the brains to do this. I think he was led to believe that he was doing it for what his personal reasons were. But was just used. Not alone, too many smoking guns so to speak. Imo.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I was 11 years old when it happened. I received the Warren Commission report as a Christmas present after it was published. I was probably 12 at the time. Even as a 12 year old, I could recognize a whitewash when I saw one! The thing was full of obviously retouched, doctored photographs, especially the one showing the supposed tracheotomy that was administered!

I also remember that it was promised that all the documentation related to the investigation into the JFK assassination would be released 50 years after the fact. That would have been in 2013. Anybody remember a big document dump about the event then? I certainly don't!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The same Russians that were involved in the last election...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seriously Oswald did it.


----------



## Brutus Bluegill (Apr 30, 2016)

"I also remember that it was promised that all the documentation related to the investigation into the JFK assassination would be released 50 years after the fact. That would have been in 2013. Anybody remember a big document dump about the event then? I certainly don't!"

Actually the document dump was supposed to happen in 2017. It has been, and sort of is still is ongoing:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/President_John_F._Kennedy_Assassination_Records_Collection_Act_of_1992


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Buckeyebowman you make a good point about the tracheotomy. Wasn’t his brain removed and went missing as well? I’ve read where the entrance wound in his skull measured in at 6mm which was obviously too small for the 6.5mm Carcano that Oswald used. I’ve obviously never shot anyone but watching the video of his head snapping backwards from the fatal shot really makes it seem like there was a shooter positioned in front as well unless there is some kind of natural reflex like that? For those of you that were around back then if you weren’t just little tykes, how scary was that with all the communism crap going on at the time?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

You can go to the Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn MI and see the car that JFK was killed in.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

this guy from the movie "shooter" knows


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Oswald was the fall guy !He was a moron and no way he makes those shots with the piece of crap gun he had.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Plain and simple assassination by Oswald...All it takes is the media to throw a few questions into the public and make it sound questionable and Viola… you have a controversy!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Eye Licker said:


> Oswald was the fall guy !He was a moron and no way he makes those shots with the piece of crap gun he had.


Yes! Think about it. He was the perfect suspect, perp, shooter, communist all rolled into one. Publicly declared himself a communist. He publicly defected to Russia, twice I think and they didn’t want him the second time and made him leave. He had experience with firearms from our armed service. Communism was the big threat in the late 50’s and most of the 60’s. It’s almost like he was picked to play this part way prior to the assassination. The perfect fall guy.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

So if it was obviously Oswald, let’s release all the documentation already!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> So if it was obviously Oswald, let’s release all the documentation already!!!


Well you have to think it wasn’t just him or not him at all since nothing has been released. It’s probably the greatest conspiracy ever and we’ll never know the truth.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Back and to the left....


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

June 14 1987 Mets Phillies


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If a person wants to read and learn about the documents and evidence, it would be better to go to the National Archives where they are held. Listening to opinions based on whatever, on a Fishing Board, is not where to go.
https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/faqs#sealed


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol obviously no one here knows what happened. The conspiracies are where all the fun is at though and that’s why I made the thread. Not trying to make anyone mad or figure it out, I just find people’s opinions interesting. It would be hard to learn anything considering some/a lot of the evidence is still being withheld or was destroyed right after it happened......


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> If a person wants to read and learn about the documents and evidence, it would be better to go to the National Archives where they are held. Listening to opinions based on whatever, on a Fishing Board, is not where to go.
> https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/faqs#sealed


Everyone’s just having an interesting general discussion.... In a general discussion thread. Interesting info you posted but you don’t have to try and “police” the thread. All the posts are very interesting. We’re big boys, we can handle it.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree. I do not think much about the assassination because I would probably just get annoyed. I did like seeing the thread however.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> So if it was obviously Oswald, let’s release all the documentation already!!!


It would be exactly like the Mueller report, there would be those that won’t believe it and want more.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Not trying to police the thread, BUT, after teaching US History for 31 years, it is amazing how history has been distorted by people like Oliver Stone and others who repeat falacy and augment history, based upon what they think or HEARD happened.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> The same Russians that were involved in the last election...


 Unfortunately the two party political power mongers play us (US) like a fiddle for their benefit and have us right where they want us, vulnerable to every next scam the mob in control at the time wishes to take us. My memory of the JFK murder at 10yrs old was being so scared for a while I would look around corners when walking or riding my bike, thinking there might be someone ready to shoot me.No BS...
I have been to the murder site, read some books, watched the movie...regardless of who or how many guys shot our President, the real tragedy is that my generation has allowed the orchestrated murders of several well liked leaders most likely with agency involvement and not held agency staffers responsible. JFK, MLK,RFK,....died because they were well liked and offered progressive leadership that the military industrial complex feared.... And "WE" have sat by and allowed the facts and documents to remained sealed for "our" protection....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonder who really crucified Jesus? Should we discount those writings too??


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

If all the TX lawmen werent so concerned about their big hats under cover, Ruby would have been unable to complete his mission. There is one start to all the conspiracy theories.

Too many cover ups too fast and getting the story straight without identifying law enforcement, secret service and a myriad of others is impossible, It does however provide a lot of copy for the nightly news.

It was a tragic event. Nothing more, nothing less. Im sure the secret service, FBI and many law enforcement agencies benefited although no one really wants to say what they learned


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

aquaholic2 said:


> Unfortunately the two party political power mongers play us (US) like a fiddle for their benefit and have us right where they want us, vulnerable to every next scam the mob in control at the time wishes to take us. My memory of the JFK murder at 10yrs old was being so scared for a while I would look around corners when walking or riding my bike, thinking there might be someone ready to shoot me.No BS...
> I have been to the murder site, read some books, watched the movie...regardless of who or how many guys shot our President, the real tragedy is that my generation has allowed the orchestrated murders of several well liked leaders most likely with agency involvement and not held agency staffers responsible. JFK, MLK,RFK,....died because they were well liked and offered progressive leadership that the military industrial complex feared.... And "WE" have sat by and allowed the facts and documents to remained sealed for "our" protection....


 That’s why I asked. Another thing I’m curious about since I wasnt around back then. What was the feeling of the Citizens when this happened due to the issues with communism. Nice post aqua.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> Not trying to police the thread, BUT, after teaching US History for 31 years, it is amazing how history has been distorted by people like Oliver Stone and others who repeat falacy and augment history, based upon what they think or HEARD happened.


I get what your saying, I would much rather hear about history from someone like yourself than an Oliver Stone movie but we will always have conspiracy. And no disrespect to your profession as I’m sure you know more about history than most of us. But as you also know, some things that were taught to us 30, 40, 50 yrs ago from school text books have been proven wrong. Not necessarily in malice or with an evil agenda but by evidence, technology, and more exploration. I find it all interesting as much as I do the “standard” history.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I get what your saying, I would much rather hear about history from someone like yourself than an Oliver Stone movie but we will always have conspiracy. And no disrespect to your profession as I’m sure you know more about history than most of us. But as you also know, some things that were taught to us 30, 40, 50 yrs ago from school text books have been proven wrong. Not necessarily in malice or with an evil agenda but by evidence, technology, and more exploration. I find it all interesting as much as I do the “standard” history.


Best advice I can give is for people to read, and learn about the author's background and beliefs before you even pick up the book.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

This is one of the reasons the Assassination has conspiracy. This is just something that many are not aware of. Something was definitely rotten in Denmark. Interesting... 
Clay Shaw, also arrested as being involved in the Assassination with Oswald. I have to believe there was a coverup.

New Orleans District Attorney Jim Garrisonprosecuted Clay Shaw on the charge that Shaw and a group of activists, including David Ferrie and Guy Banister, were involved in a conspiracy with elements of the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) in the John F. Kennedy assassination. Garrison arrested Shaw on March 1, 1967.[12] Garrison believed that Shaw was the man named as "Clay Bertrand" in the Warren Commission Report. Garrison said that Shaw used the alias Clay Bertrand in New Orleans' gay society.[13][14]

During the trial, which took place in January–February 1969, Garrison called insurance salesman Perry Russo[citation needed] as his main witness. Russo testified that he had attended a party at the apartment of anti-Castro activist David Ferrie. At the party, Russo said that Lee Harvey Oswald (who Russo said was introduced to him as "Leon Oswald"), David Ferrie, and "Clay Bertrand" (who Russo identified in the courtroom as Shaw) had discussed killing Kennedy.[15] The conversation included plans for the "triangulation of crossfire" and alibis for the participants.[15]

Critics of Garrison argue that his own records indicate that Russo's story had evolved over time.[16] A key source was the "Sciambra Memo," which recorded Assistant D.A. Andrew Sciambra's[17] first interview with Russo. The memo does not mention an "assassination party," and says that Russo met with Shaw on two occasions, neither of which occurred at the party.[18]

On March 1, 1969, Shaw was found not guilty on all charges after the jury deliberated for less than one hour. Despite his acquittal, Shaw's reputation and public image never fully recovered.[19][20][21]


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting post strong. I’ve also been thinking about how much fake news there is today and if some of these conspiracies are just that but were put together back in a time when fake news wasn’t so common and at everyone’s finger tips at all hours of the day.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> Interesting post strong. I’ve also been thinking about how much fake news there is today and if some of these conspiracies are just that but were put together back in a time when fake news wasn’t so common and at everyone’s finger tips at all hours of the day.


Yea, who knows.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I've read that summery before somewhere. Just saying.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh it’s copied and pasted. I would have butchered the hell out of it if I would have tried to explain it.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Ya know, if something other than Oswald acting alone is the case it’s pretty messed up that it’s been kept from us for so long.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I hardly ever think about the guy.. Politicians kind of have a tendency to get me PO'ed,, .. But I remember the incident very well. I was stationed on a USAF SAC base in Ga. at the time.. I remember that evening I drove into town and that is the only time I can remember ever hearing The National Anthem played on a popular raido station.. People(myself included) actually stopped, got out and showed respect.. A different time and a different people,,, Also Everyone on base was saying we would be hit by the Soviets before dark. We in my shop got off early and I seem to remember a bunch of us gathered watching the North Sky (That is the direction the Air Force always told us the Soviet ICBM's would come from..) I also seem to remember that the man had caused quite a P!$$!ng Match between the Greeks and the Turks. I have wondered if that had any ties to the assignation. I would love to see clean records of what really did happen that day. But the records I would most love to see are the records a certain US Senator had sealed forever hiding what happened to our POW's in Southeast Asia. And why he himself a former POW would not want families finding what happened to their loved ones..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Same thing with Lincoln, did we really go to the moon, flat earth, they kept hitlers brain, holocaust denial, aliens, big foot, yada yada yada. Our history is full of them although unproven for the most part they can be interesting none the less.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Slatebar said:


> I hardly ever think about the guy.. Politicians kind of have a tendency to get me PO'ed,, .. But I remember the incident very well. I was stationed on a USAF SAC base in Ga. at the time.. I remember that evening I drove into town and that is the only time I can remember ever hearing The National Anthem played on a popular raido station.. People(myself included) actually stopped, got out and showed respect.. A different time and a different people,,, Also Everyone on base was saying we would be hit by the Soviets before dark. We in my shop got off early and I seem to remember a bunch of us gathered watching the North Sky (That is the direction the Air Force always told us the Soviet ICBM's would come from..) I also seem to remember that the man had caused quite a P!$$!ng Match between the Greeks and the Turks. I have wondered if that had any ties to the assignation. I would love to see clean records of what really did happen that day. But the records I would most love to see are the records a certain US Senator had sealed forever hiding what happened to our POW's in Southeast Asia. And why he himself a former POW would not want families finding what happened to their loved ones..


 First, thank you for your service. Secondly, I bet things got pretty intense for you for a while shortly after the incident occurred!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I get what your saying, I would much rather hear about history from someone like yourself than an Oliver Stone movie but we will always have conspiracy. And no disrespect to your profession as I’m sure you know more about history than most of us. But as you also know, some things that were taught to us 30, 40, 50 yrs ago from school text books have been proven wrong. Not necessarily in malice or with an evil agenda but by evidence, technology, and more exploration. I find it all interesting as much as I do the “standard” history.


Good point! And let's not forget that history is written by the winners! 



MIGHTY said:


> Ya know, if something other than Oswald acting alone is the case it’s pretty messed up that it’s been kept from us for so long.


True that! And let's not ignore "unenlightened self interest" on the part of some of the players here. My feeling is that Oswald was a pawn in the game, and could have spilled some beans. So, whoever wanted him out of the way sent Ruby to do the deed and take the fall. There were powerful people in the Secret Service, CIA, and FBI who didn't want to be embarrassed and maybe lose their jobs. 

History is full of stuff like this. Remember the Duke lacrosse team accused of raping that stripper? Totally bogus charges but the prosecutor, Naifong was his name if I remember correctly, was going to make his reputation by stringing up a bunch of innocent kids! Thankfully, the truth came out and Naifong left his office in disgrace. 

Remember the security guard at the Atlanta Olympics the authorities were ready to run rough shod over as the Olympic bomber? The truth came out about that one too, and they had to pay him millions! 

Just read an op-ed piece today about Special Prosecutor Robert Mueller's checkered past! Seems he was in charge of an investigation into accusations against Alaska Senator Ted Stephens, about not reporting gifts on his campaign fund reports or income tax forms or something. It was a totally ginned up case designed to cost Stephens the election, which is did by less than 2 percentage points! Months after the election, a Federal appeals judge was shown exculpatory evidence that Mueller's team hid from the defense! Evidence that would have cleared Stephens! The judge was so pissed that he not only vacated the judgement against Stephens, but appointed a special prosecutor to investigate the investigators! 

There were a couple of other shady Mueller led investigations cited in the piece. Seems that he's not very good at his job, and is as crooked as a dog's hind leg! Yet, somehow, he remains employed! Such is our government these days. 

I don't trust any of these people as far as I can throw my house! I suspect that's not fair to all, but I'd bet it's fair to most!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I guess maybe I could see some evidence being withheld and/or destroyed if the secret service or some higher up knew that Oswald was a threat and was going to be in the area on that day. Wouldn’t want any government officials to appear inept at their job? Was the CIA/FBI/any intelligence agency as efficient back then as the movies make them seem like today?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The kennedys were the biggest of crooks. The old man got his money bootlegging. They were as dirty as they come. You play with fire, you get burnt. That’s what history has shown us in a roundabout way. Oswald wasn’t the lone assassin. That’s why Jack Ruby, a known man tied to the mob shot Oswald in front of all those witnesses. That was the biggest conspiracy of the century along with brother teddy committing murder. Those bumbling brothers couldn’t even get the Bay of Pigs Invasion to work 90 miles off our coast. After all this, teddy was to scared to run and John jr, we’ll you see what happened to him. Somebody didn’t want him to run either. That family invented the word conspiracy.


OMG


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> Best advice I can give is for people to read, and learn about the author's background and beliefs before you even pick up the book.


exactly theres this big thing out there called the internet you have to read thru the BS usually but you can usually find some credible information too and you can derive your own conclusion from it . unless your a sheep and can only read one way lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What happened? I believe he got shot in the head and died. Is there more?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Have a friend, who is a judge, & she is dismayed by what she calls the “CSI syndrome.” Increasing numbers of jurors can’t convict anyone on obvious evidence because TV crime scene investigators have them convinced that, w/o some irrefutable scientific, molecular evidence, there is always reasonable doubt. Even the impossible is plausible.

So, I guess we can blame that pompous, carrot-top David Caruso for all the criminals loose on our streets.

And how come all the TV crime scene investigators look like gun-toting runway models?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> OMG


What’s up TJ? Those are truths. Don’t make it political bro. And you can call me Brian.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Oliver Stone should put down the bong & investigate Marilyn Monroe's demise.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> What’s up TJ? Those are truths. Don’t make it political bro. And you can call me Brian.


the bay of pigs was already in place before jfk even took office that was eisenhowers plan not jfk's .. and jfk said he didn't want the us to get pulled into ww3 because of cuba...
guess we forget how jfk backed the Russians out of cuba not long after
and so what if their old man made money bootlegging so did jim beam and JD and whole slew of others come on bro really...
now teddy, yea I never cared for what happened with him but we will never know what really happened
lol ok brian


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

TRIPLE-J said:


> the bay of pigs was already in place before jfk even took office that was eisenhowers plan not jfk's .. and jfk said he didn't want the us to get pulled into ww3 because of cuba...
> guess we forget how jfk backed the Russians out of cuba not long after
> and so what if their old man made money bootlegging so did jim beam and JD and whole slew of others come on bro really...
> now teddy, yea I never cared for what happened with him but we will never know what really happened
> lol ok brian


I still say...ask LBJ He was a dirtbag


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Good point! And let's not forget that history is written by the winners!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ Luredaddy that's pretty much their way of telling you that what you taught for 31 years wasn't correct. Unless they agree with it, then it's ok.

And now we have Mueller, in a JFK assassination thread. Brilliant.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> the bay of pigs was already in place before jfk even took office that was eisenhowers plan not jfk's .. and jfk said he didn't want the us to get pulled into ww3 because of cuba...
> guess we forget how jfk backed the Russians out of cuba not long after
> and so what if their old man made money bootlegging so did jim beam and JD and whole slew of others come on bro really...
> now teddy, yea I never cared for what happened with him but we will never know what really happened
> lol ok brian


Nope! All ole Dwight did was plan it and put up the 13 mil to fund it brother. JFK executed it. Well tried to lol. When ole Dwight planned it, it called for ground and AIR support. Lover boy JFK decided against the air support lol and the invaders surrendered.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> @ Luredaddy that's pretty much their way of telling you that what you taught for 31 years wasn't correct. Unless they agree with it, then it's ok.
> 
> And now we have Mueller, in a JFK assassination thread. Brilliant.


Typical of you to try to put words in someone else’s mouth in an otherwise friendly discussion. Stir it up man.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> the bay of pigs was already in place before jfk even took office that was eisenhowers plan not jfk's .. and jfk said he didn't want the us to get pulled into ww3 because of cuba...
> guess we forget how jfk backed the Russians out of cuba not long after
> and so what if their old man made money bootlegging so did jim beam and JD and whole slew of others come on bro really...
> now teddy, yea I never cared for what happened with him but we will never know what really happened
> lol ok brian


Oh yea, your right! What year did President Beam and Vice President Daniels get elected? I forget....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Muddy, Oswald shooting the police officer, killing him after the Assassination doesn’t help the conspiracy theorists. But I still believe there was more than 1 shooter. If there was then it’s conspiracy. But who knows.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

That’s about where I am Strong. I originally believed it was just Oswald and I do believe the bullet that hit Kennedy around his throat and struck Connally was fired from Oswald......or at least the rifle that was suspected to be his. I just can’t get past watching the fatal shot and thinking it came from behind him.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Typical of you to try to put words in someone else’s mouth in an otherwise friendly discussion. Stir it up man.


Friendly discussion give me a break, you and a couple others take every opportunity you can to inject politics and vitriol into discussions. Rush would be proud of you.

You call JFK lover boy, would you call Trump the same? He doesn't seem to hold a candle to him.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Oh yea, your right! What year did President Beam and Vice President Daniels get elected? I forget....


 and what year did jfk's father get elected president i forget????
sorry dude not drinking your kool aid 



STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Nope! All ole Dwight did was plan it and put up the 13 mil to fund it brother. JFK executed it. Well tried to lol. When ole Dwight planned it, it called for ground and AIR support. Lover boy JFK decided against the air support lol and the invaders surrendered.


yes he did try to execute it, 4 months after he was elected, yes they called for us air support which jfk ""once again"" declined because he didnt want to get the us involved in the start of ww3
and funny how you dont seam to want to print how the director of the cia didnt see the public radio station that was broadcasting our every move to castros troops even before the raid started


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> and what year did jfk's father get elected president i forget????
> sorry dude not drinking your kool aid
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, just another conspiracy under the Kennedy name.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Friendly discussion give me a break, you and a couple others take every opportunity you can to inject politics and vitriol into discussions. Rush would be proud of you.
> 
> You call JFK lover boy, would you call Trump the same? He doesn't seem to hold a candle to him.


lmao couldnt agree more 
trump wouldnt even qualify as a pimple on JFK's A## 
love the rush comment btw lmao
sheep


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Friendly discussion give me a break, you and a couple others take every opportunity you can to inject politics and vitriol into discussions. Rush would be proud of you.
> 
> You call JFK lover boy, would you call Trump the same? He doesn't seem to hold a candle to him.


No not politics, only Democrats and LIBs. Lol. 
Your right, it was JFK and his brother. The lover boy twins. They were both taking MM out... a lot. Lol. There, ya got me to bite. Are ya happy now?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

2020... crickets....


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

KARMA!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yawn... youre boring me with this 
when ya get something better then MM and lover boy let us know 
out


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is hysterical! You don’t like Trump. We get it. Don’t pretend that Kennedy was a good person or even a good President. Lived off of Daddy’s wealth and was a world class womanizer even while he was in office. I love it when the Left tries to take the moral high ground having supported Kennedy and Clinton. Even as a President the only thing he did was get shot.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, never did belive Oswald shot JFK. I was in high school then. I never did belive the gun and scope Oswald had would shoot that accurate. A lot going on then.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

aquaholic2 said:


> Unfortunately the two party political power mongers play us (US) like a fiddle for their benefit and have us right where they want us, vulnerable to every next scam the mob in control at the time wishes to take us. My memory of the JFK murder at 10yrs old was being so scared for a while I would look around corners when walking or riding my bike, thinking there might be someone ready to shoot me.No BS...
> I have been to the murder site, read some books, watched the movie...regardless of who or how many guys shot our President, the real tragedy is that my generation has allowed the orchestrated murders of several well liked leaders most likely with agency involvement and not held agency staffers responsible. JFK, MLK,RFK,....died because they were well liked and offered progressive leadership that the military industrial complex feared.... And "WE" have sat by and allowed the facts and documents to remained sealed for "our" protection....


“Progressive Leadership?” Isn’t that where you make the truth whatever you want it to be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> OMG


Wow! Where to start! Yes it's true. The eldest Son, Joe Kennedy was supposed to run for president in 1960, but he got killed in WWII, so it fell to JFK. And yes, JFK got the Russian to pull their missiles out of Cuba, but he took us to the brink of nuclear war! At the same time we had U.S. ballistic missiles based in Turkey, right at Russia's throat! 

And as far as the Bay of Pigs goes, Eisenhower's administration may have planned and funded it, it was up to Kennedy to carry it out. Or, as sitting President, he could rescind the order, or ask for another plan! I guess the other plan was to withhold air support, so the patriotic Cuban nationals trying to retake their country from a gang of radicals could be cut to pieces!



cincinnati said:


> Oliver Stone should put down the bong & investigate Marilyn Monroe's demise.


Oh! That's a good one! JFK and RFK passed her around like a box of Cracker Jacks! It has been widely rumored that JFK had her smuggled into the White House numerous times. I've also read reports where a bunch of government biggies were supposed to meet Joe Dimaggio before a game at Yankee Stadium. RFK was in the lineup. By this time Joe D and Marilyn were already divorced, but DiMaggio still loved her deeply! 

When Joe D got to RFK, he withheld his hand and just glared at him! He would not shake RFK's hand! He just moved on to the next man in line. I've seen film clips of this, and RFK is standing there, with his hand out and a stupid smile pasted on his face! 



Stars-n-Stripers said:


> @ Luredaddy that's pretty much their way of telling you that what you taught for 31 years wasn't correct. Unless they agree with it, then it's ok.
> 
> And now we have Mueller, in a JFK assassination thread. Brilliant.


Just trying to indicate the level of sleaze present in our government! I know we'd all like to think that these are all "honorable" men and women, but they are not! 

I also referenced Mike Nifong, who was going to string up members of the Duke lacrosse team for rape and "hate crimes". He was eventually disbarred because of his unethical behavior. I also referenced the law enforcement agencies that were ready to gang rape Richard Jewell as the Olympic Park bomber! But, you didn't mention them, only Mueller! Interesting!



STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Typical of you to try to put words in someone else’s mouth in an otherwise friendly discussion. Stir it up man.


Thank you! At least somebody here gets it!



MIGHTY said:


> That’s about where I am Strong. I originally believed it was just Oswald and I do believe the bullet that hit Kennedy around his throat and struck Connally was fired from Oswald......or at least the rifle that was suspected to be his. I just can’t get past watching the fatal shot and thinking it came from behind him.


You know what? I agree with you! The newsreel film shows Kennedy bending forward and clutching at his throat, with Jackie trying to come to his assistance. Then, the Zapruder film was released and threw a monkey wrench into things! The way Kennedy's right cheek explodes makes most people think the shot came from the front. But that's not how bullets act. 

They are designed to make a small hole going in, and a large hole coming out! Even a full metal jacketed bullet will begin to tumble after striking mass. This is what also made me decide the Warren Commission Report was full of beans! The "tracheotomy" photo was a total sham! It showed someone resembling Kennedy right up to the bottom of the eyes! The right cheek was totally intact, and the "tracheotomy" scar looked like it had been colored in by a 5th grader with a crayon!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> And as far as the Bay of Pigs goes, Eisenhower's administration may have planned and funded it, it was up to Kennedy to carry it out. Or, as sitting President, he could rescind the order, or ask for another plan! I guess the other plan was to withhold air support, so the patriotic Cuban nationals trying to retake their country from a gang of radicals could be cut to pieces!


so youre saying that if the united states had backed the plan openly and sent our troops and air support in russia would not have gotten involved.
like you said 
wow!!! where to start
and that a loyal patriot of the united states was killed in ww2 ok whats your point????
and his younger brother enlisted also. and after their pt boat was sunk he would swim out at night in shark infested waters and not let any of his men do it, to try and signal an allied war ship that patrolled in those waters at night 
yea those are some real criminals there
really yas ""GOTTA"" do better than that


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Not trying to stir anything up but it’s obvious that some of you guys strongly disagree with one another. Hopefully you guys aren’t getting too annoyed with each other because to someone that missed the incident by 20-25 years, the disagreement is actually somewhat insightful as a history lesson to someone that doesn’t know any better.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Anybody Google "burned memos"? More food for the fire, the truth is out there. Lol.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> Not trying to stir anything up but it’s obvious that some of you guys strongly disagree with one another. Hopefully you guys aren’t getting too annoyed with each other because to someone that missed the incident by 20-25 years, the disagreement is actually somewhat insightful as a history lesson to someone that doesn’t know any better.


lol its all good we all bicker with each other then go talk fishing lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> so youre saying that if the united states had backed the plan openly and sent our troops and air support in russia would not have gotten involved.
> like you said
> wow!!! where to start
> and that a loyal patriot of the united states was killed in ww2 ok whats your point????
> ...


Oh, we "backed" the plan. We just didn't carry it out! Castro, Che Guevara, and the Russians all knew we were behind this! They might be communist radicals, but they're not stupid! As far as I know, the plan never called for U.S. troops to make a landing, only U.S. air support for Cuban nationals to do so. And if they had been successful at ousting Castro, how would the Russians have gotten involved?

Yes, Joe Kennedy died in WWII. So, did a lot of other guys, including some of my Uncles. John did perform some heroic acts during WWII, but that doesn't describe the totality of the man. He did what he had to do at the time. 

Al Capone took care of elderly widows in his neighborhood, making sure they were comfortable. Yet, he was still a criminal. My main problem with all this is that some people react to the Kennedy's like they were a bunch of saints! "Camelot" and all that! That is hardly the case. They were mortal men like any other, with plenty of faults.



MIGHTY said:


> Not trying to stir anything up but it’s obvious that some of you guys strongly disagree with one another. Hopefully you guys aren’t getting too annoyed with each other because to someone that missed the incident by 20-25 years, the disagreement is actually somewhat insightful as a history lesson to someone that doesn’t know any better.


We have our viewpoints. I try not to have too many "heroes", since that usually leads to disappointment! 

I was 10 years old at the time of the Cuban missile crisis, and I can tell you it was tense! We did "nuclear drills" nearly every day in school. They were called "Duck and Cover!" There was a popular food product at the time that you are probably not aware of called "Rice-a-Roni". They had a jingle that would play on the radio and TV constantly. "Rice-a-Roni, the San Francisco treat!" 

We used that melody for our jingle about the "Duck and Cover" drills! "Duck and Cover, and kiss your ass goodbye!" Hell of an outlook for a 10 year old! 



TRIPLE-J said:


> lol its all good we all bicker with each other then go talk fishing lol


Yep! There are some things that stick in our craw, and we need to grouse about it. 

Meanwhile, this has been drifting a bit off topic. Has anyone beside me heard that the parade route was changed right beforehand, to take it past the Dallas Book Depository and the "grassy knoll"?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh, we "backed" the plan. We just didn't carry it out! Castro, Che Guevara, and the Russians all knew we were behind this! They might be communist radicals, but they're not stupid! As far as I know, the plan never called for U.S. troops to make a landing, only U.S. air support for Cuban nationals to do so. And if they had been successful at ousting Castro, how would the Russians have gotten involved?
> 
> Yes, Joe Kennedy died in WWII. So, did a lot of other guys, including some of my Uncles. John did perform some heroic acts during WWII, but that doesn't describe the totality of the man. He did what he had to do at the time.
> 
> ...


 lol I’ve heard of rice a roni and I’ve seen videos of children at school preparing for a nuclear attack. I’m actually really really into military history and have been for about the last 10-15 years now but mostly civil war/WW2/korea and some what Vietnam. The JKF incident is just something I’ve known about and knew there were conspiracies but I never got too deep into them until recently. Watched a few and now just like everything else history related I’m hooked.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

BB....I remember rice a roni !


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I never bothered to check online or anything but what was Jackie Kennedy like? You always hear about the Kennedy brothers and their dad somewhat but I never really hear much about her. From the footage out there she never really looked like she was having a good time or she was forcing a smile or something.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

9Left said:


> BB....I remember rice a roni !


I'll have to Google them to see if they're still in business. As much as they were advertised, we never had it in our house. 



MIGHTY said:


> I never bothered to check online or anything but what was Jackie Kennedy like? You always hear about the Kennedy brothers and their dad somewhat but I never really hear much about her. From the footage out there she never really looked like she was having a good time or she was forcing a smile or something.


I think she put on a brave face. I'm sure she was well aware of what JFK was like. There are a lot of marriages like that, they have an "arrangement". As long as she is taken care of, she lets the husband do what he will. And if she's halfway human, she aches inside! 

At the time, with the press ginning up the "Camelot" angle, painting this ideal picture of the first couple, she could really do little else. I still remember watching the TV special where Jackie led the nation on a tour of the White House. To my knowledge that had never been done before. 

Here's some trivia. My Cousin designed the Presidential dinner service, the china, for the Kennedy administration.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Just saw on TV that yet another Kennedy tied today! Robert Kennedy’s granddaughter.


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

JFK might have been a lot of things but he was a WW2 vet and war hero.No draft dodger in him!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Submariner if I remember correctly? I know he was a navy man


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

JFK was Captain of a PT boat. PT 109. This is going way back, but remember the TV series "McHale's Navy", with Ernest Borgnine and Tim Conway? That was a PT boat. They carried torpedoes to try to take out enemy ships.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yes he was a pt boat captain
when his boat was sunk and they were stuck on an island kennedy would go out in the water at night with a lantern and try to signal allied ships to rescue them he wouldn't let any of his men go out in the shark infested waters, would only go himself


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, Oswald was a genius super-spy and Ruby was a heartbroken patriot. What kind of opioids are you guys getting? Next up Sean Hannity Explains it all. --Tim


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I never bothered to check online or anything but what was Jackie Kennedy like? You always hear about the Kennedy brothers and their dad somewhat but I never really hear much about her. From the footage out there she never really looked like she was having a good time or she was forcing a smile or something.


Kind of like the current first lady Melania. Not comparing the two, but Melania never ever looks happy.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

If youve got a few hours watch the documentary on Youtube titled "Everything is a Rich Mans Trick"


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’ll check it out jamesbalog. I usually throw some kind of documentary on when I lay down in bed at night. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)




----------

